# Shpongle



## JoseCuervo (Feb 10, 2010)

One of My favorite groups. Here is a Video I made from one of their songs...Very Tripped out. Enjoy.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pz38P24jHBc


Tell me what you thin! I like feedback!


----------



## ChronicTBluuunt (Feb 10, 2010)

That shit is sick bro. I Love Shpongle. Best shit to trip to...


----------



## JoseCuervo (Feb 21, 2010)

[youtube]Pz38P24jHBc[/youtube]


----------



## growwwww (Feb 22, 2010)

here il embed it for u 

[youtube]Pz38P24jHBc[/youtube]


Love it man, i saw them live at roundhouse last year was a life changing experience.


----------



## JoseCuervo (Feb 22, 2010)

growwwww said:


> here il embed it for u
> 
> [youtube]Pz38P24jHBc[/youtube]
> 
> ...



Thank you.

I saw they just did an American Tour this past summer, I hope they come around again . I would love to see them.


----------



## JoseCuervo (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh yeah, if anyone watcehs this tripping ballz please let me know how it was!


----------



## Greenscreen (Feb 23, 2010)

I know what you mean, I had the most intense mushroom experience while listening to those fuckers.


----------



## shineon2008 (Mar 3, 2010)

first time i rolled i listened to there album nothing lasts and it was probably the best feeling i've ever had in my life. Their new album was okay but i prefer there older stuff. If you have the time listen to are you shpongled


----------



## ommpCaregiver (Mar 3, 2010)

Very cool video man. Nice editing to the beat. I VJ (live video on projectors behind DJ's...) and love being inspired by work like this. 

Have you listened to their new album much? classic posford sound =) I saw them play some of their new stuff this past symbiosis gathering at sunday Dawn patrol style. Absolutely gorgeous frequency sequences..


----------



## kRoNiiK (Apr 19, 2010)

If you like these guys check out Pendulum...Just Youtube it & go to town.


----------



## growwwww (Apr 19, 2010)

kRoNiiK said:


> If you like these guys check out Pendulum...Just Youtube it & go to town.


I find it offesnive that u compare shpongle and pendulum.


----------



## kRoNiiK (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey, its MY opinion, & YOU dont have to visit Youtube for anything that I recommend. Im sure someone else will love me for introducing Pendulum to them.


----------



## growwwww (Apr 19, 2010)

kRoNiiK said:


> Hey, its MY opinion, & YOU dont have to visit Youtube for anything that I recommend. Im sure someone else will love me for introducing Pendulum to them.


Ye im a fan of pendulum have seen them live twice.

However, Shpongle are disimilar....


Artists similar to shpongle = Anyone on the twisted records label.....Entheogen, Shulman, Vibrasphere, Carbon Based Life forms, Boards of Canada


But even then i would say they are all unique and nothing really like shpongle!!!


Its all psychadelic though 

[youtube]UoZ1gRo9vGI[/youtube]


----------

